

Please reinstate search-by-date to this site - bowerbird

please.
======
gus_massa
The discussion about the new search is in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7118496)
. Most of the users are asking for the search-by-date option there.

